# sentire le lezioni a qualcuno



## zipp404

Buondì. Non so esattamente che cosa s'intende con l'espressione _*sentire le lezione a qualcuno*_ nel contesto citato:

"Filippo giocava a scacchi con Viola [...] [e] *sentiva le lezione alle gemelle [...]*"[Ginzburg]

*sentire le lezione a qualcuno*: significherà far in modo che qualcuno spieghi un argomento o un problema, ascoltarne la spiegazione e aiutarlo a raggiungere una megliore comprensione corriggendone gli errori? O forse dare lezione a qualcuno.

Non so se mi sia spiegato correttamente o con chiarezza. 

Vi ringrazio in anticipo.


----------



## Askthedust

Ciao,

A me sembra un po' stonata come frase....in italiano non scorre per niente bene.
Provo ad indovinarne il senso:

"Filippo giocava a scacchi con Viola [...] [e] ascoltava  la lezione delle gemelle *[...]*"[Ginzburg]


----------



## Mociulsini

*sentiva le lezione alle gemelle [...]*"[Ginzburg]

*sentire la lezione a qualcuno*: significa ascoltare qualcuno ripetere quello che ha studiato. Ai miei tempi (ormai 30 anni fa!) era una cosa molto comune. Io di solito ripetevo storia e italiano a mia mamma! Lei stirava e intanto io parlavo. Ogni tanto controllava sul libro di testo e mi faceva qualche domanda, tanto per verificare la mia preparazione.
Era molto utile come metodo, specialmente per preparare le interrogazioni o la parte orale degli esami.

Ciao!

Mociuls


----------



## zipp404

Molto gentile. _Gra  zie._  È propio ciò che io intuivo ma non ne ero certo.


----------



## annapo

*Sentire le lezioni* è colloquiale e comunissimo per: _far ripassare ai bambini le lezioni ad alta voce, ascoltati da un adulto._
Anche io spesso sento le lezioni 

Vuol dire che mentre Filippo giocava a scacchi, si faceva ripetere ad alta voce la lezione dai due gemelli...


----------



## zipp404

_Grazie _ annapo.


----------



## Akire72

Dalle mie parti si dice "*risentire* la lezione".


----------



## Azucenas

Mamma mia! Non avrei mai detto che Natalia Ginzburg scrivesse così ...


----------



## panzona

Azucenas said:


> Mamma mia! Non avrei mai detto che Natalia Ginzburg scrivesse così ...


Così come? 


Comunque: in Toscana (non so se anche altrove) "le lezioni" (plurale) sono un sinonimo di "compiti a casa".
Bambini, avete fatto le lezioni?
No, in giardino ci vai dopo aver finito le lezioni.
Come? La maestra non vi ha dato (punte) lezioni oggi?

Punte = toscano per _nessuno/a


_


----------



## MarìNapoli

sentire la lezione significa *ascoltare qualcuno ripetere quello che ha studiato *anche dalle mie parti. (Napoli)

ciao!


----------



## zipp404

> Mamma mia! Non avrei mai detto che Natalia Ginzburg scrivesse così ...


 
Grazie. Una nota sull'arte letteraria di Natalia Ginzburg: Certo, Natalia Ginzburg è l'autrice, quella _chi scrive, _ma non necessariamente sempre quella _che parla_ o _che narra_. Nel contesto citato, ad esempio, _chi parla_ _e narra_ è una delle tante protagoniste di questo romanzo [_Caro Michele_] di nome Adriana. Tuttavia la predilezione per un linguaggio colloquiale è una caratteristica, un tipico aspetto, un tratto distintivo dell'arte letteraria di Natalia Ginzburg.


----------



## panzona

> Grazie. Una nota sull'arte letteraria di Natalia Ginzburg: Certo, Natalia Ginzburg è l'autrice, quella chi  che _scrive, _ma non necessariamente sempre quella chi  che _parla_ o chi  che _narra_. Nel contesto citato, ad esempio, _chi tick parla_ _e narra_ è una delle tante protagoniste di questo romanzo [_Caro Michele_] di nome Adriana.



Solo una piccola correzione... Sono sicura che sai benissimo la regola, quindi non sto qui a quest'ora (quasi le due di notte, per me) a ripeterla!


----------



## zipp404

Grazie panzona. Natalia è l'autrice, cioè quella _che scrive, quella _che ci lascia in regalo questi suoi gioielli, ma non è necessariamente sempre lei quella_ che parla o che narra_. Nel contetso citato _chi parla e narra_ è una dellle tante voci del romanzo, una voce _che _ci racconta tante cose interessantissime in un linguaggio colloquiale pieno di realismo.


----------



## Mociulsini

_Comunque: in Toscana (non so se anche altrove) "le lezioni" (plurale) sono un sinonimo di "compiti a casa"._

Anche in Veneto, la mia regione d'origine, si usa "lezioni" per dire compiti a casa!

Mociuls


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Akire72 said:


> Dalle mie parti si dice "*risentire* la lezione".


 

Esatto, anche io direi così.
"Sentire" le lezioni non l'ho mai sentito (scusate la ripetizione).


----------



## annapo

In Puglia si diceva (si dirà ancora) sentire le lezioni/la lezione


----------



## infinite sadness

Io non l'ho mai sentita. Allora, se esiste solo in qualche Regione circoscritta, dovremmo dire che non è italiano?


----------



## annapo

Interessante questione. Cos'è italiano  e cosa no? Di fatto questa è una espressione usata da una scrittrice italiana madre lingua, che non usa un linguaggio né dialettale né particolarmente gergale, ma solo che riflette un po' il linguaggio colloquiale della vita quotidiana (in alcuni personaggi di più, in altri meno).

L'espressione si trova in un libro in lingua italiana, pubblicato da un serio editore, il che vuol dire che l'espressione è passata indenne anche dalla "censura" linguistica di revisori di bozze e redazione editoriale.

Inoltre è una espressione che, con qualche piccola differenza, varie persone intervenute hanno riferito come familiare, da Napoli a Firenze, alla Puglia, alla Lombardia. 

Quindi il punto è veramente delicato: come facciamo a dare una definizione univoca ed esatta di ciò che è "italiano" e ciò che non lo è?
E se non è italiano, di che lingua si tratta?


----------



## zipp404

Non è questione di un linguaggio italiano o meno. Quello di Natalia Ginzburg è un linguaggio colloquiale improntato su un realismo che comprende i limiti, le imperfezioni, i diffeti nel _sapere_, nei _rapporti_, nel _modo_ di espremirsi, ecc. Se leggette, ad esempio, Susana Tamaro, i personnaggi sembrano sapere tutto perfettamente, la struttura e lo stile delle frasi mirano alla perfezione e tuttavia [è il mio parere] è una pensatrice mediocre, senza originalità. Da Natalia Ginzburg non c'è quella pretesa a una perfezione che non può essere che _sintetica._ Da Natalia c'è incertezza, limiti, imperfezioni, difetti perché Natalia è una pensatrice realista come lo erano, ad esempio, Gustave Flaubert o Émile Zola. Benché da Flaubert, ad esempio, il contenuto tematico delle frasi riflettano il mondo esterno in quanto tale, le frasi mirano alla perfezione, all'arte e sono delle geme. Da Natalia [è il mio parere] il disordine e le imperfezioni del linguaggio riflettono il disordine e le imperfezioni del mondo [interno ed esterno]. Linguaggio ed le imperfezioni dell'esperienza umana quanto tale vanno insieme. Il mondo e il linguaggio che vienne usato per descriverlo sono due aspetti di una stessa realtà.


----------



## marco.cur

"Sentire la lezione a qualcuno" lo sentivo dire spesso anch'io. Non è regionale, è un modo comune (o almeno lo era) per dire "ascoltare qualcuno mentre ripete la lezione per il giorno dopo"


----------



## ursu-lab

zipp404 said:


> Non è questione di un linguaggio italiano o meno. Quello di Natalia Ginzburg è un linguaggio colloquiale improntato su un realismo che comprende i limiti, le imperfezioni, i difetti nel _sapere_, nei _rapporti_, nel _modo_ di esprimersi, ecc. Se leggete, ad esempio, Susanna Tamaro, i personaggi sembrano sapere tutto perfettamente, la struttura e lo stile delle frasi mirano alla perfezione e tuttavia [è il mio parere] è una pensatrice mediocre, senza originalità. In [sottinteso _Nell'opera di_] Natalia Ginzburg non c'è quella pretesa di una perfezione che non può essere che _sintetica._ In Natalia ci sono incertezza, limiti, imperfezioni, difetti perché Natalia è una pensatrice realista come lo erano, ad esempio, Gustave Flaubert o Émile Zola. Benché in Flaubert, ad esempio, il contenuto tematico delle frasi rifletta il mondo esterno in quanto tale, le frasi mirano alla perfezione, all'arte e sono delle gemme. In Natalia [è il mio parere] il disordine e le imperfezioni del linguaggio riflettono il disordine e le imperfezioni del mondo [interno ed esterno]. Linguaggio e le imperfezioni dell'esperienza umana in quanto tale vanno insieme. Il mondo e il linguaggio che viene usato per descriverlo sono due aspetti di una stessa realtà.



Non giudicare così negativamente Susanna Tamaro. Prima di scrivere _Va' dove ti porta il cuore_ aveva pubblicato _Per voce sola,_ che è un piccolo capolavoro. Poi non so che cosa le sia successo e si è data alla banalità commerciale, che le ha dato soldi e successo, anche se per poco tempo, perché da anni non se ne parla più. I suoi libri escono nel silenzio totale della critica... 
Ma pure la Ginzburg ha avuto diversi bassi nella sua carriera. E comunque erano altri tempi (quelli della Ginzburg).


----------



## viaipi

Ciao a tutti,
confermo: qui in Toscana la lezione sta per i compiti, ma l'ho sempre sentito al singolare.


----------

